# Flats skiff prices



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Townley_34 said:


> Can anyone tell me why 15-20 year old boats are still priced at $15k if not more


Because boats don't have odometers, and new ones cost a lot more...kinda like vaginas.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Keep looking. Plenty of deals out there. Sweat equity is your biggest discount 
Good luck


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

State fish rob said:


> Keep looking. Plenty of deals out there. Sweat equity is your biggest discount
> Good luck



There is one that I’m hoping won’t get picked up this week, not far from my area and in my price range, but skiffs are not common in my area so finding one is almost like hitting a gold mine


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Expand your search. A little travel can save big$$


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Current economic situation and financing have boosted boat prices. With new prices going up used follows. You should see the offshore market! There are still new affordable options - ankona, skimmer, Glasser..


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

I’m still going to be searching, I don’t mind putting work into a boat. But it was just general curiousity of why a 14-16ft flats boat cost more than a 18-21ft bay boat.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

MariettaMike said:


> Because boats don't have odometers, and new ones cost a lot more...kinda like vaginas.


Lol


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Townley_34 said:


> I’m still going to be searching, I don’t mind putting work into a boat. But it was just general curiousity of why a 14-16ft flats boat cost more than a 18-21ft bay boat.


 There are a lot more bay boats out there than poling skiffs. Plus getting a boat that floats shallow and poles straight, while not getting you soaking wet while running is more involved than just copying every other sea pro, sea hunt,sea... whatever bay boat is out with a similar hull design. Most of the time you get what you pay for as far as fit and finish as well.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

What "bay" boats are you referring to? People are paying $200k Plus for a 24 bay boat.

You will probably also have better luck on a craigslist style or microskiff forum for used flats boats. The Boattrader listings are mostly brokers and online brokers like POP yachts that price high.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sounds like you need to buy a Carolina Skiff and pole it around for a few years. I doubt most of these guys looked at your profile and saw you are 25 years old. If you are serious about buying a skiff I recommend doing lots of research before you buy one or you’ll be posting it in the classifieds in no time.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like you need to buy a Carolina Skiff and pole it around for a few years. I doubt most of these guys looked at your profile and saw you are 25 years old. If you are serious about buying a skiff I recommend doing lots of research before you buy one or you’ll be posting it in the classifieds in no time.



The boat I have now is a CC with a deep v. I do 90% of my fishing in the marsh in the main canals and bayous. and the other 10% is freshwater, there is still areas I want to get to that I can’t with my boat and are to far to reach with a kayak. Also with me fishing by myself most of the time I think a flats boat is the right choice for me.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

What brands are you looking at? Sounds like you may need to get into a manufacturer that is not a main, top tier builder. What is your budget and what is your idea of a flats boat? You could be referring to a Gheenoe with a poling platform or an 18' Egret or anything in between...help us help you with some suggestions


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

windblows said:


> What brands are you looking at? Sounds like you may need to get into a manufacturer that is not a main, top tier builder. What is your budget and what is your idea of a flats boat? You could be referring to a Gheenoe with a poling platform or an 18' Egret or anything in between...help us help you with some suggestions


My budget is about $10K. I’d feel more comfortable around 7500.
As far as features I’d like to have a Livewell/insulated fish box, a baitwell would be nice but not a deal breaker.
Also some storage options to put life jackets, tackle, and other safety gear. And finally I’d like to have a center console.

With all that said I know I’d have to buy used which I’m okay with, I don’t mind putting in a little work if needed


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I feel like with all of that you're looking for a bay boat.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I feel like with all of that you're looking for a bay boat.


A baitwell/Livewell, storage for life jackets and tackle, and a center console? I have seen multiple companies make boats with those options


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Salt Marsh 1444 or Jon boat.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

What kind of draft do you think you need? Do you plan to pole?


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

None of what he is looking for is anything unusual for a flats skiff.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

15,000$ doesn't buy shit anymore. Cell phones over a grand. An average new pick-up truck 45,000+. If you have some skill, you can rebuild an old hull for well under 10,000.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

Tx_Whipray said:


> What kind of draft do you think you need? Do you plan to pole?


I’d like 6-8”
I would only pole if I had someone else with me


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

JONBOAT


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Townley_34 said:


> I’m still going to be searching, I don’t mind putting work into a boat. But it was just general curiousity of why a 14-16ft flats boat cost more than a 18-21ft bay boat.


First off, there are a lot my bay boats than flats boats, especially skiffs. Secondly, there is an old saying that you buy a boat by the pound. This was from the days when a big heavy fiberglass boat was solid and safe. All that extra material cost a lot. Now with modern composite, vacuum bag, resin infusion construction the technology allows for strong and lighter weight boats of the same size. So in this case, you are paying for the time/materials and the lack of pounds.

I see some compromise in your boat search coming up. Let me share another old adage regarding boats: Good, Fast, Cheap; pick two. Regarding skiffs, you can change fast to skinny and get the same result. So make a list of things that are must haves and things that are deal killers. This will first help you prioritize your options and then help you see where you can make your compromise. When making your list, remember the 80/20 rule as well, ie: choose features that fit at least 80% of the use of your desired boat. I did this before buying my current boat and I have a near perfect boat for how I fish and where I fish.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Not mine, but was just posted, looks like a pretty solid deal.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/sailfish-174-with-yamaha-90-2-stroke.62218/#post-548746


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Early 2000s 17 Mitzi


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I would include an old Hewes Redfisher or an Action Craft in my search. They've been around a long time, made a lot of them, were never that expensive to begin with. You should be able to find a nice 17'ish flats boat that suits you for a good price.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

Half Shell said:


> I would include an old Hewes Redfisher or an Action Craft in my search. They've been around a long time, made a lot of them, were never that expensive to begin with. You should be able to find a nice 17'ish flats boat that suits you for a good price.


Most of the ones I find are about 12+ hours away, I’m going to continuing looking and if I come across a good deal I’ll hop on it. If I don’t have one once my boat sells I’ll post a WTB thread to see what pops up


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

You can easily find a a cell phone for under a grand. Same with boats, cars. People are too caught up with projecting status and luckily the banks are more than happy to assist with financing damn near anything. Up to 20 fcking years - on a boat?? That's insanity. 2 yrs on a cell phone (soon to go to 3 - mark it)? Financing refrigerators, washing machines, it goes on and on.

The reason 15-yr old boats cost so much is that 1) new ones cost even more, thanks to the crazy financing, and 2) in this space, there's not a lot of options and if you want a new one you may have to wait a year or more to get it.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Townley_34 said:


> Most of the ones I find are about 12+ hours away, I’m going to continuing looking and if I come across a good deal I’ll hop on it. If I don’t have one once my boat sells I’ll post a WTB thread to see what pops up


I live 12hrs away n have purchased in the past 4 different Florida skiffs. Kennedy, hoog, shipoke, spear n now have an aluminum plate flat. Less maintenance with d aluminum n durable as well, u will probably get tired of it before it required maintenance, prices r lots better than glass.
Take a look at uncle J's in Morgan City louisiana, his prices for your custom design in aluminum plate was 1/3 the price of a medium level quality fiberglass flats boat.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Early 2000s 17 Mitzi is a good suggestion. Your budget will limit you to a boat that will likely need some work


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Just a casual and half-hearted glance and I can find upwards of a dozen good candidates out there. 

Don't let pressure to conform/impress make you double your budget. I mean this in the best way - but know that many on this site spend money on boats like their life depended on it. Some are putting down deposits on their next build before the current one is finished. It is not uncommon to watch someone plan, build, and wet a boat over a year-long span and then almost immediately sell it. 

Now, if having a finely crafted skiff is your goal, that's fine. But you don't have to.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Because boats don't have odometers, and new ones cost a lot more...kinda like vaginas.


1. Post of the week!
2. 7500-10k should get you an early Mitzi or 17T in decent shape. I love my 17T but the Mitzi is probably a more versatile hull.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

MRichardson said:


> Just a casual and half-hearted glance and I can find upwards of a dozen good candidates out there.
> 
> Now, if having a finely crafted skiff is your goal, that's fine. But you don't have to.


There is no way I could spend the money on a new boat, they cost almost as much as a house, plus I’m not on the water every day or every weekend. If I’m spending over 100$ a month on a boat payment that’s too much for me.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> 1. Post of the week!
> 2. 7500-10k should get you an early Mitzi or 17T in decent shape. I love my 17T but the Mitzi is probably a more versatile hull.


I found a Mitzi near me for in my price range, the guy just won’t talk, he has had multiple people inquire about it, i even sent him a message asking if he still had it and I would like to come look at it but I feel he doesn’t want to sell it. Or at least not motivated to sel it, that kind of kills the deal for me.


----------



## Texasproud11 (Jul 28, 2016)

You could easily find an gheenoe LT25 with all those additions in that range or build out a nice LT 10.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

PM sent!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

i Bought my boat used by the time I got to a stopping place I had about $15k in it. I know there are some cheaper out there but you get what you pay for
Yes aluminum is an option but it’s not a flats boat or skiff


----------



## fishbone (Feb 17, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Because boats don't have odometers, and new ones cost a lot more...kinda like vaginas.


Boats are cheaper in the long run


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

fishbon said:


> Boats are cheaper in the long run


By far!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Safer to pole too...


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Safer to pole too...


----------



## Ryan Whitfield (Jun 4, 2018)

Townley_34 said:


> hey guys I’m new here.
> 
> I recently just started to look for a flats/skiff boat to fish marsh that most boats can’t get too.
> 
> ...


I 


Townley_34 said:


> hey guys I’m new here.
> 
> I recently just started to look for a flats/skiff boat to fish marsh that most boats can’t get too.
> 
> ...


I may have a boat your interested in. Type in 17’ Island Skiff on this site.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2019)

Look into the Conch Paddle Skiff. Might be a good move for you.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ryan Whitfield said:


> I
> 
> I may have a boat your interested in. Type in 17’ Island Skiff on this site.


Do you have a link?
I do not see where I can search the forum


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Safer to pole too...


Can pole a lot longer too


----------



## RC Sanders (Dec 5, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Because boats don't have odometers, and new ones cost a lot more...kinda like vaginas.


I’ve seen a few of those with a TON of miles.......


----------



## Dajk (Jul 11, 2018)

Townley_34 said:


> hey guys I’m new here.
> 
> I recently just started to look for a flats/skiff boat to fish marsh that most boats can’t get too.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, be patient and expand your search, remember some of those old boats have very new motors that drive the price up, heck a new trolling motor starts at a thousand so look at what comes with it..decide what you want to do with the boat..flats, skinny water or super skinny water..what size boat, once you decide then you can look. I found great deals in bbn Pensacola florida for small skiffs that where loaded for 10k with 40hp motors.. i would only buy one with an aluminum trailer but thats me. Like i said you first must ask yourself, what, where and how big of a boat im looki g for with what accessories..


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

Dajk said:


> Hey buddy, be patient and expand your search, remember some of those old boats have very new motors that drive the price up, heck a new trolling motor starts at a thousand so look at what comes with it..decide what you want to do with the boat..flats, skinny water or super skinny water..what size boat, once you decide then you can look. I found great deals in bbn Pensacola florida for small skiffs that where loaded for 10k with 40hp motors.. i would only buy one with an aluminum trailer but thats me. Like i said you first must ask yourself, what, where and how big of a boat im looki g for with what accessories..


I pretty much have a rough idea.

14-18ft with a console (cc would be ideal)
Poling platform
A bait well
And at least 2 storage compartments


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

RC Sanders said:


> I’ve seen a few of those with a TON of miles.......


Too bad we can’t just repower the ones with a Ton of miles


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

MariettaMike said:


> Because boats don't have odometers, and new ones cost a lot more...kinda like vaginas.


Don’t get me wrong here, but there is a ton of vagina with a ton of miles that I would love to hop a ride on. But still don’t want to pay the price.


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

fishbon said:


> Boats are cheaper in the long run


LOL


----------



## KimmerIII (Feb 9, 2017)

Maverick mirage 2


----------



## NickTPA (Feb 10, 2019)

I’m about to sell my 1987 18’ Hewes Bonefisher lappy...
3 yr old trailer
Bobs JP
36V iPilot MK
8’ Powerpole Pro
Trim Tabs
Every inch of wire replaced three yrs ago
Actually, Easier to just say this....every component in this boat has been replaced (except engine) within last three years and replacing more stuff currently. 
It has a 1998 135 Opti but don’t let that scare you. I have cared for it as if it’s my fourth child. Just had entire engine repainted. Again, easier to just say only items original to engine are the pistons, rings, and oil pump. Even order oem brass caps for fuel rails. Just replaced two air and two fuel injectors after having all of them flow tested and cleaned. 

I almost can’t sell it dur to the work and love I’ve put into it. 

But, with family of five, it’s getting a little embarrassing when pulling into the boat ramp....

I have over $20K invested in this boat. It’s worth more to me than I will ever sell it for, but that’s the price we pay for an older boat. 

My advice....if you buy an older boat, you better have some diy skills or you will realize that $30K boat you passed up would have been a steal.


----------



## Milt deReyna (Dec 14, 2016)

You want to see the price of a boat go down, buy yourself a new one and drive it off the lot. Then see what it's worth.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Bay boat shopping was refreshing after seeing what people pay for little boats with platforms on them. Money goes much further. I recently bought a gently used Blackjack 224 for what people pay for a 16ft skiff with a 50 on it. I’m not complaining!


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Saw a Pathfinder tunnel boat which is like a Saltmarsh skiff someone mentioned earlier. 

Search Tampa Bay craigslist Pathfinder tunnel $8500


----------



## Harv Lovssele (Jan 24, 2019)

Good advice At your young age, find an older skiff that needs a lot of sanding and gelcoat in your garage. Repower with a new four stroke and you're ready for the flats.. You'll save enough to afford diapers for your new baby !!!


----------



## Ron Hickman (May 31, 2017)

I have a friend in FL with a decked out 15.5' Gheenoe Classic with a Yamaha 20 on a Continental trailer for $9K. It looks pristine. PM me for details.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Townley_34 said:


> Too bad we can’t just repower the ones with a Ton of miles


I've heard that you can shim one by sticking a ham in and pulling out the bone.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The market sets the price on those used skiffs.

They're very popular right now because offshore regulations and seasons over the past several years have pushed more people inshore where they get more value out of their boating & fishing expenses.

So consider a guy who normally spends MUCH more on an offshore boat now looking into skiffs where they are all relatively cheap compared to what he normally spends to go fishing with a bigger boat and more fuel expense.

Its just the opposite dynamic of the guy who is moving up from a kayak or other paddle craft into a motorized craft. He's finding things to be more expensive than he's used to...relatively speaking.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Milt deReyna said:


> You want to see the price of a boat go down, buy yourself a new one and drive it off the lot. Then see what it's worth.


 this is not really the case with skiffs. They typically dont sell them in dealerships, most are factory direct. For the most part they hold value, and some go up.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Townley_34 said:


> hey guys I’m new here.
> 
> I recently just started to look for a flats/skiff boat to fish marsh that most boats can’t get too.
> 
> ...


You are looking in the wrong places. Craigslist would be a better start. I picked up two nice boats, a Bayliner and another of similar style, this past summer/fall. One was free for the taking and the other was $100 and included a 90hp Mercury Tower of power. Does it run? who cares at that price. It turns over and has compression, I can make it run.


----------



## Townley_34 (Mar 3, 2019)

Jim Lenfest said:


> You are looking in the wrong places. Craigslist would be a better start. I picked up two nice boats, a Bayliner and another of similar style, this past summer/fall. One was free for the taking and the other was $100 and included a 90hp Mercury Tower of power. Does it run? who cares at that price. It turns over and has compression, I can make it run.


Well the only problem with Craigslist is my area people don’t run flats boats


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Townley_34 said:


> Well the only problem with Craigslist is my area people don’t run flats boats





Townley_34 said:


> Well the only problem with Craigslist is my area people don’t run flats boats


In my case, I am willing to drive 250-300 miles to check out a good deal and what I need at the time. Ask yourself, which is easier: Driving a few hundred miles to save $5000-$10,000 or earning that amount at your current job?


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

You might consider building one. 


Jim Lenfest said:


> In my case, I am willing to drive 250-300 miles to check out a good deal and what I need at the time. Ask yourself, which is easier: Driving a few hundred miles to save $5000-$10,000 or earning that amount at your current job?


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> You might consider building one.


Just looking at the Glenn-L-Marine site, This looks like an easy project. https://www.boatdesigns.com/18-1_2-Flats-Flyer-Florida-flats-boat/products/822/ 
I would only consider the plans. As for materials, I would make it out of solid glass, laying it up on those fiberglass panels you can get at Home Depot. I hate wood in a boat and unless it is an easily replaceable component, I avoid biodegradable materials in my projects.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I’d get the 10wt from Chris morejohn. That would be big enough and have the storage you’re looking for.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so now you have him building a skiff from scratch lol.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

devrep said:


> so now you have him building a skiff from scratch lol.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jim Lenfest said:


> You might consider building one.


You forgot your sarcasm smiley. ✌


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Another place to look for boats is at the Banks. Friend of mine was looking for a lobsterboat several years back. He called the main offices of a bunch of local banks to see about repos. He ended up with 3 that all he had to pay was storage as the banks had written them off. While they can not give you names of people in financial distress, they can pass your name along to clients that might need to liquidate due to financial problems.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

I thought he said he did not have much money to work with.
I have built a couple of those Glenn-L boats and the plans and patterns are quite thorough. A picture of my first one is on their website currently under the Super Spartan. A 3 point hydroplane.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Jim Lenfest said:


> I thought he said he did not have much money to work with.
> I have built a couple of those Glenn-L boats and the plans and patterns are quite thorough. A picture of my first one is on their website currently under the Super Spartan. A 3 point hydroplane.


https://www.glen-l.com/designs/outboard/dsn-sspc.html


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jim Lenfest said:


> In my case, I am willing to drive 250-300 miles to check out a good deal and what I need at the time. Ask yourself, which is easier: Driving a few hundred miles to save $5000-$10,000 or earning that amount at your current job?


Wait, are you in Maine? What other choice do you have? 

Except for winter, I am half jealous of location.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

If still available, this may be worth looking at: ( apologies in advance if previously mentioned )

https://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=63959


Bateau FS-18.....Finished build in Fall of 2016
2008 Yamaha 25hp (jet-drive), standard lower unit also included
Aluminum Coastline Custom built trailer
Aluminum Poling Platform
Carbon Fiber Push Pole
Built-in Insulated Fish Box
Built-in Insulated small drink cooler
Small console
Asking $9,000
361-920-6060
[email protected]
ATTACHMENTS


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

The two skiffs that I've owned were demos that I purchased directly from the boat builder. Both were purchased at a significant discount. Have you tried calling to see if any are available?

There are some good tips in this thread, although I didn't read through it all. These brands were probably mentioned, but a used Ankona, Mitzi and even Dolphins can be found at reasonable prices. Have the cash and be willing to pounce.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

O


FlyBy said:


> I've heard that you can shim one by sticking a ham in and pulling out the bone.


this actually made me laugh out loud. The visual in my head was way wrong.


----------



## Ken Napolitano (Dec 5, 2018)

Townley_34 said:


> hey guys I’m new here.
> 
> I recently just started to look for a flats/skiff boat to fish marsh that most boats can’t get too.
> 
> ...





Townley_34 said:


> hey guys I’m new here.
> 
> I recently just started to look for a flats/skiff boat to fish marsh that most boats can’t get too.
> 
> ...


too bad you're not in florida, i have both a gheenoe and flats boat for sale that i customized , and ready to just add gas and go, if you'd like info i can get pictures and info, thanks and good luck ken


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sounds like you need to buy a Carolina Skiff and pole it around for a few years. I doubt most of these guys looked at your profile and saw you are 25 years old. If you are serious about buying a skiff I recommend doing lots of research before you buy one or you’ll be posting it in the classifieds in no time.


I agree with this 100%. My first boat was a Carolina Skiff j16 with a 30hp johnson, center console and a poling platform. that was a great boat to learn how to pole and run shallow. Poling was relatively easy because it was so light, and if you ran into trouble in shallow water wiht the outboard running, if everyone got out of it, it would float in 3-5" of water. I used to joke that if that "if it looked wet, I could pole that boat over it."

One thing on that boat if you get one, when you get to your spot after coming off a plane, there will be bubbles trapped under the flat bottom. When you get on the platform, the bow will rise and the bubbles will come out. If you are close to fish, they may spook. To avoid this, I would stop a ways out, get on the platform and clear those bubbles, and then get down and troll closer until I was ready to start poling. With that technique, once I got to my spot, I literally would see fish tailing right next to that boat.

A little bumpy in a chop but a great boat overall. Good luck with the boat shopping, that's half the fun!


----------



## Jayhitch723 (Feb 20, 2019)

Hi everyone. We are manufacturing Speedcraft Skiffs down here at the end of Miami in Homestead, Fl. Here is a sample of our 16' skiff. The name of the company is Caribbean Craft. We are a small mom and pop company but have been in the business for more than 30 years.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

If you think skiff prices are high you should look at the prices of a 20ft plus center console.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Jim Lenfest said:


> You are looking in the wrong places. Craigslist would be a better start. I picked up two nice boats, a Bayliner and another of similar style, this past summer/fall. One was free for the taking and the other was $100 and included a 90hp Mercury Tower of power. Does it run? who cares at that price. It turns over and has compression, I can make it run.


How much did the seller pay you to take that Bayliner off his hands?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

MRichardson said:


> You can easily find a a cell phone for under a grand. Same with boats, cars. People are too caught up with projecting status and luckily the banks are more than happy to assist with financing damn near anything. Up to 20 fcking years - on a boat?? That's insanity. 2 yrs on a cell phone (soon to go to 3 - mark it)? Financing refrigerators, washing machines, it goes on and on.
> 
> The reason 15-yr old boats cost so much is that 1) new ones cost even more, thanks to the crazy financing, and 2) in this space, there's not a lot of options and if you want a new one you may have to wait a year or more to get it.


I’m a victim of the absolutely fantastic marketing we are blessed with in the States. I think when I buy a super expensive rod or try and figure out how to get an expensive skiff in my future, it’s less about status and more about a false sense necessity. 

Like you NEED this skiff because of the fit and finish, it NEEDS to float this shallow, it NEEDS to have this range, it NEEDS to go this fast. 

Probably not...


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Townley_34 said:


> Well the only problem with Craigslist is my area people don’t run flats boats


Where are you located?


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I’d get the 10wt from Chris morejohn. That would be big enough and have the storage you’re looking for.


Has Islamarine started production on these?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Think so, I was just saying if he was going to build one instead of buying, that would be a good Gil for what he’s looking for


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm very interested when he starts selling them. You can buy the plans for a Conchfish but I trust Brian's skill much, much more than my own.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

I live in SC and have bought and sold a lot of boats over the years. Set up a craigslist search in Searchtempest and determine how far you will drive from your home. In my case I look out 500 miles. Run that search everyday and call on everything that looks good immediately. The good boats sell pretty fast. Sometimes you may have to drop everything to go look at a good buy. Be patient and you will find a deal. Carry cash and don’t be afraid to drive back home if it you don’t like it. Be patient.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

Walter Lee said:


> Wait, are you in Maine? What other choice do you have?
> 
> Except for winter, I am half jealous of location.


I suppose you get used to it. I have jumped overboard all winter long for many years, commercial diving and I have looked out the windows these later years. They are both no fun. One day we dove, it was so cold that a friend patted his lips dry after a dive, and his lips remained on the clean white towel. (just the first few layers of frostbitten skin) I know I read 24 degrees on my dive gauge and swear I could see the ice crystals in the water as the bay was nearing the freezing point. Another diver acquaintance lost his life when an ice pack drifted down over his position and he could not break up through upon emptying his tank of air.


----------



## Macho_Man_From_Taco_Land (Mar 25, 2019)

Try Skimmer Skiff, very affordable boats if you’re in the 14ft - 16ft range.


----------

